
[Book] Avi Wigderson – Mathematics and Computation (Draft, October 25, 2017) [pdf] - seycombi
https://www.math.ias.edu/files/mathandcomp.pdf
======
seycombi
More material (lectures, talks, publications, etc) here:
[https://www.math.ias.edu/avi/book](https://www.math.ias.edu/avi/book)

